# looking for a Singer and Bass!



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

Were a new band starting out in Brampton/King City. Right now were a 3 piece 2 guitars and drums, were looking for vocals and bass(aged between 19-25), were mainstream rock with stuff sounding like metallica definitely modern rock. our influences are bands suchs as Metallica, Three Days Grace, Sabbath, Tool, Breaking Benjamin many more. Must have own transportation, own gear, able to jam 2-3 times a week. if interested let me know 
[email protected] or on MSN

Jason


----------

